# One for Sargent(?) I guess - PCW2007 (?)



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi - question for SARGENT (I think that is how it is spelt).

Am using our van a fair bit at the mo due to it being my 'pied a terre' during the week at work.

Generally it is permenantly on hook-up and the 'black box' is on and running all the time - even at weekends when I am not in the van.

Is this good for it? Can this do damage?

The fan does make some strange noises at times!!!!

Hope you can help.
cheers
Carl


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine's left on at home all the time to keep the batteries topped up.

I find if the unit is off far a few days, that's when the fan gets noisy, so I leave it on all the time!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What mine does is when its been off of mains for a few days and the battery is getting a bit low the charger has to work hard to put the juice back in.

That's when the fan kicks in as the charger is making a lot of heat. As soon as the battery is well on the way to being fully charged the charger cools off and the fan stops.

BTW my 'van has been on permanent hook up for 2 1/2 years and the battery and charger are in perfect working order.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Cheers for the thoughts folks.....

My fan appears to be running all the time - sometimes quietly, sometimes 'not so quietly'!!

Also, if i dont have the hookup on, the voltage drops below 12v within, maybe, 3-4 hours, with only a couple of strip lights and 2 led reading lights on.

This cannot be right - methinks my batteries are on their last legs.....both of them!!! Hell, that could be expensive.

Could this be why my fan is running all the time?
regards
Carl


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I think it depends what model you have. My unit is the EC200 (PSU 2007) - and an EC200 remote control panel, which is probably the same as yours. My fan runs all the time, and I have fairly new batteries.

Sounds as if your batteries may be on their way out. Have you checked that they are getting a good charge, and do they reach 13.8v - 14.4v on charge?

Mine will last for a long weekend (2 batteries 120ah each) with some tele use and laptop use, phone charger, as well as lighting, pump, etc.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Maybe you should give this person a call?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-2010.html


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Gaspode - I have sent him a message....

As for charging - the panel above the door indicates that, while charging, the batteries are only boosting up to 13.6v absolute max.....never near 14v.

cheers
Carl


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Carl_N_Flo sorry for the delay in responding, as TR5 has already added the unit can be left on, without any damage as the fan is designed to run continually. the fan speed is dependant on the load applied so if the batteries are low then the unit has to work harder so more noise, until the current is reduced as the batteries become fully charged.

It does appear from the info on the loading that the batteries are getting towards the end of their useful life, as as such this can have the effect of making the charger work harder to charge the low state of charge batteries.

The PSU 2007 has a fixed output voltage of 13.8v which means the charger will not damage the batteries, but unfortunatly does mean that 14v is not reached when on mains 230v but is when the vehicle engine is running.

I hope this helps but if you need to please do not hesitate to contact our technical people, either via a PM or 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Many many thanks for this Ian.......puts my mind at rest a little!!

I will definitely sort out a couple of new batteries in the new year (not heard anything back from that guy Gaspode suggested).

BTW Ian - sometimes (and only sometimes) the fan can be quite noisy/rattly ie as if it is loose and clattering around....not so much associated with fan speed...
I notice that the PCW unit is riveted together so I guess it is a specialist job to check that the 'innards' are still attached??

once again many thanks for your help Ian - much appreciated.
regards
Carl


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Carl if the noise is excessive then please give me a call and we will investigate further.

Tel 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Maybe you should give this person a call?
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-2010.html


Wish I could have got mine at that price.

Kev.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should give this person a call?
> ...


Havent got 'em yet Kev - no response to my contacting him yet....
carl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was going to say just keep trying, but unless there's a phone number it won't speed thing sup.

Kev


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

There is a number - but it just keeps ringing and ringing............
ho hum!!!
c


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont you just love those guys at Sargent??

So much useful (and free) advice.

I know there are those who will say they (Sargent) have a vested interest but they do seem to be more than keen to help us thickies out when we need a bit of help/advice.

Keep it up guys we (thickies) appreciate it !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Dont you just love those guys at Sargent??
> 
> So much useful (and free) advice.
> 
> ...


Of course they have a vested interest, as do lots of others, but there are some you see touting for trade, and others seem to genuinely want to help without making money, Sargents (among others) is in the latter.

Kev.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi chaps we are here to help, and are only to happy to do so. Our participation is done to help and most definitely not to make money from these activities.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------

